# K9 Rocco



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Rocco*

Pittsburgh Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, January 30, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Breed:* German Shepard
*Age:* 8
*Gender:* M
*Tour:* 5 years

*Cause:* Stabbed
*Incident Date:* 1/28/2014
*Weapon:* Edged weapon
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Rocco succumbed to stab wounds sustained two days earlier while protecting his handler and another officer, who were in a violent struggle with a fugitive.

The subject had attempted to disarm a deputy earlier in the day when an Allegheny County sheriff's deputy attempted to arrest him for failure to register as a sex offender and home invasion. The man was able to flee after struggling with the deputy and fled to the 3700 block of Butler Street, where he was located several hours later.

Officer located him the basement of a building. When they entered the darkened room the man began swinging a 5-inch knife at them, wounding both officers. K9 Rocco attacked the subject but suffered a deep stab wound to the back, which punctured his kidney and spine. Rocco was taken to an emergency animal hospital where he underwent multiple surgeries and blood transfusions, but died two days later.

The subject was taken into custody and faces multiple charges.

K9 Rocco had served with the Pittsburgh Police Department for five years.
​Condolences may be sent to:

Pittsburgh Police Department
1203 Western Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15233

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1525-k9-rocco#ixzz2rw4R3Ss3


----------



## pooh (Jan 31, 2014)

A true hero, asked for no accolades, no acknowledgment. He did his job without hesitation, with bravery. RIP big beautiful boy.

The POS that stabbed him should be charged with murder of a police officer...period. But no, will probably get off with hardly anything. WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## pooh (Jan 31, 2014)

There is a petition online with over 2,000 signature already. Help change the laws!
https://www.change.org/petitions/fo...nimal-laws-to-include-1st-degree-felony#share
Do not let Rocco die in vain.


----------



## pooh (Jan 31, 2014)

BTW.... Please facebook this address and share with friends!
https://www.change.org/petitions/fo...nimal-laws-to-include-1st-degree-felony#share
It only takes a minute to sign.


----------

